# Gibson SG-X



## M A R K (May 19, 2009)

Any one here own one?

If so, get your pictures posted! Totally in love with the pink, blue and yellow ones!


----------



## Apophis (May 19, 2009)

That is yours ??


----------



## M A R K (May 19, 2009)

Apophis said:


> That is yours ??



No, I wish it was mine


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 19, 2009)

I'm desperately trying to understand the point of that pickguard but its just not happening.


----------



## Nick1 (May 20, 2009)

I had a cherry one for about 3 days. I bought it for $250 and sold it for $550.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 20, 2009)

Finally, 24 frets, I still don't like the input jack on the face of the guitar though.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 20, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> I had a cherry one for about 3 days. I bought it for $250 and sold it for $550.



That was a nice profit!


----------



## possumkiller (May 20, 2009)

pickguards are intended to guard the finish on the body from being scratched by your pick.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> pickguards are intended to guard the finish on the body from being scratched by your pick.



Have you _seen_ the angle of the strings on an SG? You'd need to be playing with one of these to even _reach_ the body:


----------



## WillingWell (May 20, 2009)

I love the SG-X! I only wish I could find one. Of course, I haven't looked that hard, but mah gawd.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 22, 2009)

They come up on eBay fairly often, and I'm always tempted. There was another variant of this model that didn't have the silly pickguard.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 15, 2009)

The pickguard is also there to cover up the neck tenon. Same reason the LP Junior and PRS SE One have pickguards.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 15, 2009)

Dear god, that thing is hideous!


----------



## McBrain (Jul 15, 2009)

This one is up for sale in Denmark: 1995 Gibson SG-1 ?The horned one?

What the hell were they thinking...


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jul 15, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> Finally, 24 frets, I still don't like the input jack on the face of the guitar though.



the sg supremes's have 24 frets and awsome maple tops


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 15, 2009)

Reminds me of Jake E Lee's SG...accept... blue.


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Have you _seen_ the angle of the strings on an SG? You'd need to be playing with one of these to even _reach_ the body:


Shaun Glass swears by those picks in the blue.. IDK how the hell people play with those things.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 16, 2009)

Kornfann1024 said:


> the sg supremes's have 24 frets and awsome maple tops



And terrible, terrible neck dive, given the combination of early '60s style neck joint and heavy Grover tuners. Plus, putting maple in an SG body is a terrible idea in terms of tone. The SG Supreme I played was one of the most trebly damned guitars I've ever seen. 

If you want a good 24-fret SG, I recommend Gibson's recent SG Diablo model, which you can find used all over eBay.


----------

